
Ask HN: What features would you want to have in your time tracker? - iillexial
Hey. I&#x27;m working on my side project which is a tiny time tracker and doing some research.<p>My time tracker will be focused on tracking time for personal goals, e.g learning, building your own projects, etc.<p>1) What time tracker you use and?
2) What features you would want to have, but you don&#x27;t?
3) Do you think the integrated Pomodoro technique would help you to boost your productivity?<p>Thanks, HN!
======
yanko
It should have have reliable interface to AI managed video camera that
watching 9-17 employee's workplace and analyse it's screen activity and at the
end of the day to make smart decision how much "expensive" developer hours to
count to that pity employee

